# LNU - Linius Technologies



## System (25 July 2011)

Firestrike Resources Limited (FIE) is a Western Australian based mineral exploration company focused on exploring and developing mineral assets. On 9 March 2011, Firestrike signed letter agreements with:


Pacrim Energy Limited (Pacrim) to acquire 100% of the Grants Creek and Angelo gold projects, both located within the Kimberley region of Western Australia; and 
Minico Pty Ltd (Minico) to acquire 100% of the Elaine gold project (Elaine Project) near Ballarat in Victoria.

The core strategy is to actively explore the prospects with a view to identifying economic deposits of gold within the concession areas.

http://www.firestrike.com.au


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*Re: FIE - Firestrike Resources*

MC - $1.5m
SP - 7.5c
Shares - 22m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $2.3

*Strong gold and copper results in surface samples*
 Surface sample results confirm the intended ‘Coronado trend’ drill target as a gold rich broad fissure zone with maximum value of 9.3 g/t of gold.
 Second prospect (Incan/Humbolt) returns maximum value of 21.0 g/t of gold and 3.94% copper.
 Regional sampling at other prospects identified elevated copper and zinc in samples presenting further suitable targets for drilling.
 Results combined with historical data and field mapping supports inference that major mineralised porphyry system present.
 Company is expecting to commence approximately 4,000 metres reverse circulation drilling at the Coronado Prospect in September 2012.

*Elephant Canyon gold copper project (JV with Escalante Star LLC in which Firestrike Resources Limited can earn up to 80%)*
The company has successfully completed a joint venture agreement in which Firestrike Resources Limited can earn up to 80% of the equity in the Elephant Canyon gold copper porphyry project in Utah USA.
● secure an initial 51% of the project by defining 500,000 ounces gold equivalent inferred JORC resource within 4 years;
● Increasing to 65% equity once a 1 million ounce resource is defined;
● Increasing to 80% on completion of a Prefeasibility study provided Firestrike continues to sole fund the project.
In exchange FIE will issue up to 7 million shares in FIE in total assuming all milestones are met. An initial payment of $US100,000 plus 1 million shares has already been made as part to the total transaction to the vendors on signing the JV.
The Company believes this project has significant potential for gold, copper plus other base and precious metals. It is geologically similar to the Rio Tinto mine at Salt Lake City (Bingham Canyon/ Kennecott), and the Tintic mining district. This mine has been in production for over 100 years and is reported to generate over 300,000 tons of copper and 400,000 ounces of gold every year. As of 2010, ore from the mine has yielded more than 19 million tons of copper, 23 million ounces of gold, 190 million ounces of silver, and 850 million pounds of molybdenum. It is one of the largest copper mines in the world.


*Grants Creek Project (100% Firestrike Resources Limited)*
Currently the company is still in the process of completing statutory requirements in preparation for a possible drill programme and is looking now to commencing drilling within the second half of 2012

*Angelo Project, Halls Creek  (100% Firestrike Resources Limited)*
In conjunction with the ongoing work for Grants Creek, the Angelo Project is also progressing towards drilling with the anticipation that a Heritage Survey will be completed in time to allow drilling to start now within the second half of 2012. Work is progressing on completion of the statutory access requirements and provisional aircore rigs are currently being sought to meet with the company’s new timetable.

*Elaine Project, Ballarat (Firestrike Resources with an Option to acquire 100%)*
Whilst the company is focused on completing the Joint Venture on the Elephant Canyon project in USA, recent exploration work on the Elaine project has continued to refine the drill target within the southern area of the tenement. In fill soil sampling has been completed and rock chip sampling along the road cutting where the vein system is exposed has refined targets within this southern area of the tenement.


----------



## System (28 April 2016)

On April 28th, 2016, Firestrike Resources Limited (FIE) changed its name and ASX code to Linius Technologies Limited (LNU).


----------



## greggles (18 December 2017)

Linius Technologies on fire during December. LNU started the month at 4.8c and is at 10.5c today. Some good announcements have propelled it north.


----------



## greggles (10 April 2018)

I've been taking a closer look at Linius Technologies, who are in the "virtual video" business. This is how the company describes virtual video on their website:


> Simply put, virtual video is a lighter, faster and malleable version of current digital video files.
> 
> Today, video files are singular, static blocks of data wrapped in a container (i.e.: MPEG, MKV, AVI). Those containers mean that when a video is moved or streamed, it’s content is locked up.
> 
> Virtual video works by cracking open the container of digital video files to index and access the data inside. With that data exposed, you can do a lot with it. You can tag it, parse it, splice it with other video files, manage and manipulate it while it’s streaming it’s way to a device, in real time and on-the-fly — all while leaving the original video file untouched. In the process dumb video becomes intelligent content.




The company released a Business Update and Investor Presentation today which gave me a better idea of how they plan to make a business out of virtual video. In essence they have created and patented the world's only Video Virtualisation Engine (VVE) which they claim will be able to personalise people's TV and online video viewing experience (including advertising), eliminate anti-piracy technology, and assist security and defence firms to proactively identify and mitigate threats.

Their Investor Presentation claims that they will generate revenue on a per view basis.

It all sounds great on paper, but the big question is will this technology that they have created and patented gain widespread acceptance in the long term and be capable of generating the kind of revenue they are suggesting that it can? The company seems convinced that it can and they have managed to raise capital six times in the last two years - a total of $20.55 million.

LNU have 912,400,000 shares on issue which, at their current price of 10c, values the company at $91.4 million.

As someone who is interested in technology, something is telling me that this company might be worth a punt but I certainly wouldn't bet the house on it.


----------



## greggles (24 July 2018)

@tech/a - Tech, am interested to see what you make of today's volume on LNU. Huge volume but no catalyst that I can see. No announcement of any note for some time apart from a few substantial shareholder notices.

Another 15 million+ volume day back in early February but the daily range was much larger and it opened at its high and finished at its low. This tends to indicate that it was a volume control bar and as a result of a catalyst. It spiked early and then sellers took control and by the end of the day it was almost back to the previous day's close.

No catalyst today so the volume appears to have come out of nowhere. It opened at its low of the day and buyers have steadily eaten away at the sellers driving the price up. Sellers briefly took control at 7.9c and the price fell back to 7.5c. The buyers then came came back in and drove the price up to 8.2c.

Today's action looks like a volume absorption bar due to its relatively narrow range. Given that supply controls price and today's price action has been mostly bullish, where do you think LNU is headed in the next few days? I haven't gone through all the announcements in detail but something is telling me that there is impending good news. I can't think of what else could explain today's volume.


----------



## tech/a (24 July 2018)

Greg
At the end of the day Supply did control price.
But I see this often before a substantial move up.
Often the day or at most week before.
Often nothing happens.
Here is how I see it.

This is ABSORBTION


----------



## greggles (24 July 2018)

Thank Tech. It just goes to show you that a lot can change in an hour and a half.

When short term trading, do you make decisions EOD so you can assess the price action over the course of the entire day? It seems to make sense, given that you can't fully assess the way a stock has traded that day until after the close when you can look at its daily bar in its complete form.


----------



## greggles (24 July 2018)

It's interesting to watch how the balance changes over the course of the entire day between the buyers and sellers.

It almost seems to come in waves, especially the buying.

Between 11:50am and 12:14pm the price moved from 7.2c to 7.9c. 
Between 2:02pm and 2:33pm the price moved from 7.5c to 8.7c.

The two primary moves up happened in relatively short half an hour periods. Then the sellers dumped.


----------



## debtfree (31 May 2020)

I'm picking LNU for the June Monthly Comp. Over the last 2.5 years it has fell from .21 cents down to a low of .007, pretty bad but it has picked up a little of late. A little increase of volume last 2 days with the best close for a couple of weeks. Let's see if it can return a good % gain over the next month.


----------



## debtfree (30 June 2020)

I don't think anyone loves this company so I'll pick it again for the July Comp, just to show someone cares. 

It doesn't seem to be going anywhere, some higher volume down days but support is holding. If it holds and jumps in price later this month it might just return a good % profit. Can only hope  (I hate that word)


----------



## frugal.rock (28 July 2020)

Had a look at Linius.
Looking due for a run IMO.
Any good news catalyst should be good for holders.
@debtfree leave the love alone.
Which word do you dislike?
Hope or profit ? Good for August again? 
SP at $0.016


----------



## debtfree (28 July 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Had a look at Linius.
> Looking due for a run IMO.
> Any good news catalyst should be good for holders.
> @debtfree leave the love alone.
> ...



G'day @frugal.rock 

I've been looking at it today and a few others for the August Comp but I'm leaving it until the end of the week to make up my mind. If someone grabs it between now and then, so be it. 

It was looking good up 66% for the comp at one stage but has come back a little more than I had hoped (there's that word again that I dislike).  
Yes some good news would help indeed but when is that coming, I did notice they're having a General Meeting on the 6th August so maybe after then. But, no good for late rally this month. 

All the best with your driving this month.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 August 2020)

greggles said:


> It all sounds great on paper, but the big question is will this technology that they have created and patented gain widespread acceptance in the long term and be capable of generating the kind of revenue they are suggesting that it can? The company seems convinced that it can and they have managed to raise capital six times in the last two years - a total of $20.55 million.



Well, here's the thing. It doesn't sound great on paper. Paper is so yesterday. Printers jam, get ants nesting in them etc

However, it sounds great in a digital context.

Remember those 5 to 10 pages of paper index's on a small document?
Every paragraph had it's own index number etc.

I see Linius tech similar to this scenario, but digitally and on video.
A massive mass of video data indexed...

I would consider there is big  potential with links between this tech and future AI detection and recognition tech.
It's likely that if the indexing can occur at high speed, essentially live and with very low latency, that the tech could be used in many more futuristic style applications and as  a lower data and faster processing method.
A pinpoint processing method based off the indexed data.
Interesting technology indeed, big data tech which is kinda hard to get the head around.

Do you think the bots found the keywords? Time will tell.

3 month chart, which looks like it is aiming for a small push, market dependant. Small position taken today.


----------



## frugal.rock (20 August 2020)

debtfree said:


> All the best with your driving this month.



Not sure if there's any driving occuring this month. It's only moving as it's on a tilt tray...

Back to Linius,  hot tech.
30 day chart. Some good news now would put a rocket on it. Cheers.


----------



## debtfree (20 August 2020)

Nicely timed @frugal.rock , I might be kicking myself for not following it up in this month's Comp .

I was looking the weekly chart and it looks good, right at the start of a weekly trend if it keeps going. Nice little target up there also @ .05 cents for a starter, well done.


----------



## frugal.rock (21 August 2020)

Thanks @debtfree 
I must be doing something right, one of my broker's is doubling my trades again.... I buy X amount, 2 X appears in the portfolio.1 X soon disappears, leaving X in the portfolio.
It happens too quickly for human intervention.... sneaky rascals. 
Anyway, Linius continues its tech frenzy quantum leap and rightly so.
Sellers are thinning out further.
That target you mentioned is well within reach, just add catalyst.
I note, no news for a while now.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 December 2020)

This one fell off my radar unfortunately. Too busy getting "high" on cannabis stocks this week to pay attention.
Run up from a product announcement called "whizzard" or similar.
Will hopefully read it tomorrow...
A chart.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2022)

Linius Technologies (ASX:LNU) scores contract for A-Leagues
					

Linius Technologies (ASX:LNU) has penned a new agreement to provide its sports solution, MatchVision, to the Australian Professional Leagues.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Linius Technologies (LNU) has penned a new agreement to provide its sports solution, MatchVision, to the Australian Professional Leagues.

The Australian Professional Leagues (APL) is a live action and digital sports entertainment business that holds the exclusive rights to market top tier professional domestic football competitions in Australia.


----------

